# Rest In Pieces Volume 3



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Am downloading it right now - thank you insurgent!

Love the cover, btw....cool stuff...


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks! 

Hope you like what's inside ; )


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

It won't let me download it. Says "Frankenstein" by Richard Pryor may be available for download from Amazon. I don't know what the problem was but I'm downloading both volumes 2 and 3 now. Thanks!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Twiceshy. If you ever have that problem with Mediafire, try a couple more times and it will let you download it anyway.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you so much!
Didn't get a chance to listen to it all but plan on it!


----------



## mattdogg1223 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wont let me download it says permission denied


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are some fun clips and songs on this one. I also like that there are some fun covers of Halloween classics. And stuff that I've never heard of before! And it's all over the map where the first two stuck to the 50's and 60's (mostly). Good stuff, and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

There was some discussion about this series a while back and I'm bumping it since the link still works.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

*Track list*

Added a track list for Volume 3.


----------



## Gazz (Oct 19, 2019)

the insurgent said:


> *Track list*
> 
> Added a track list for Volume 3.


TY Insugent I hope its ok with you to share these comps on Old Melodies Blogspot As I find these Very Good For Halloween.


----------



## Ifyoubuildittheywillcome (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank? you very nuch


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Gazz said:


> TY Insugent I hope its ok with you to share these comps on Old Melodies Blogspot As I find these Very Good For Halloween.


Hi. No problem. I'm glad you like them. I frequent your site and will be honored to see them there.


----------



## Gazz (Oct 19, 2019)

the insurgent said:


> Hi. No problem. I'm glad you like them. I frequent your site and will be honored to see them there.


TY Much Appreciated


----------

